# Mr.Gu ate a rock...need to hear about peoples experience w surgery



## Monica Markel (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi. It has been 5 days since he ate a rock slightly larger than a quail egg. The rascal tried to eat one larger one but I took it out of his mouth. So, today we went to see the vet and get an xray to confirm the number and find its location. The good news! 1 rock. The bad news...its a little smaller than his hips smooth but sqaurish.

I would like to know people's experience with compaction and surgery. If he had to have surgery he would be going to UC Davis. I am not sure if there are any other skilled vets in my area that can do the surgery.

Help with advice... Can I still feed him solids? Like reptilinks? Not sure what i could or should do as it travels inside of him. When he first swallowed it should I have had him throw it up? Is it possible to make a b/w tegu throw up?

As of today it looks like he may be starting to have poo issues but I have not been watching him 24/7. He may have already pooed.



 
He was born 5/2015, presently weighs 13 lb and is 45 inches long.

MM


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 27, 2016)

I do not know. I am also not sure if this comparison applies, but American Alligators actively swallow rocks for bouyancy and to help grind food. I don't think that tegus actively eat pebbles/rocks adaptively, but I wonder if one stone is dangerous. I can not advise you on whether or not to feed. I encourage you to find a vet that specializes in exotics and work with him/her.


----------



## dpjm (Jul 27, 2016)

I would not feed him any real food at this time. If he becomes impacted from the stone then anything else you give him could just add to the impaction. I'd administer some type of oil to lubricate his intestinal tract, that will give him the best chance to push it out himself.


----------



## Monica Markel (Jul 27, 2016)

I'll call the vet back tomorrow and probably make an appt w UCDavis just in case- you can always cancel it. 

I see other peoples posts about this issue but there was no update. One had eaten several rocks...but no update...did she pass them...or did she get surgery.


----------



## Monica Markel (Jul 27, 2016)

dpjm said:


> I would not feed him any real food at this time. If he becomes impacted from the stone then anything else you give him could just add to the impaction. I'd administer some type of oil to lubricate his intestinal tract, that will give him the best chance to push it out himself.


Does anyone know the average time it takes for normal food to pass?


----------



## Monica Markel (Jul 27, 2016)

I also read that oranges are good for him. He hates fuits n veggies...so if i give him babyfood, orange juice from my trees, and olive oil? Is coconut oil better? That will keep him strong and will be easy to digest...n poo.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Monica Markel said:


> I also read that oranges are good for him. He hates fuits n veggies...so if i give him babyfood, orange juice from my trees, and olive oil? Is coconut oil better? That will keep him strong and will be easy to digest...n poo.


Tou could give him raw egg and/or a pinky. 

My Argiescareca few years old. They eat heavy and two days later they poop.


----------



## Monica Markel (Jul 27, 2016)

Hmmm...how about cooked eggs w/o shell? Pinky sooo tiny ...

I am worried if it will rupture his intestines...


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm thinking liquid.


----------



## Monica Markel (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok. I have pumped 1oz of melted coconut oil with orange juice in him w a turkey baster 2 days ago.
He has been pooing until today... He tried and there was a little bit of poo.


----------



## Monica Markel (Jul 27, 2016)

These are the xrays.


----------



## DreamsOfTegus (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh no. 
My tegu is a 7 year old male and he was rescued after being starved and eating a whole bunch of rocks. They nearly killed him. 

He avoided surgical intervention, they were removed through enemas of the digestive tract. I hope your guy can get better soon. Your vet is going to be the best resource during this ordeal.


----------



## Monica Markel (Jul 29, 2016)

Great....(sarcastically)...the vet that took the xray was clueless. She pointed to our university...UC Davis.


----------



## Justsomedude (Jul 31, 2016)

Try some epson salts with warm water in a turkey baister. Get another x Ray before surgery just to make sure he passed it


----------

